# Rage squonk mod conversion to pwm



## Mzr (20/8/20)

Good day fellow members I have a current dead rage squonk mod that I am use to the feel and size of the mod and thought I could convert it to pwm squonk as I always wanted one.
What parts should I try and obtain do this project? (only the board busted of the mod) have battery sled and is connected still 
Advise would be highly appreciated. 
Thanks for reading

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (20/8/20)

try this site , board, potentiometer, small display for the voltage. The orientation of the current wiring and board size vs the new PWM board. Check the wiring to the switch as this may need to be upgraded.

https://www.modmaker.co.uk/VV-VW-Boards/Retro-PWM-Board

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/8/20)

@blujeenz


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/20)

@Hakhan 's method is probably safer, I've already had 2 mosfets fail into a full short, 2nd time destroyed a pair of 25R's.
I used circuits from modmakers site.
All you'd need is a mosfet (irlb3034 from Mantech R40) NE555 timer (also mantech R15), 10k ohm trimpot and some stripboard and a fire button.

This is the veroboard one I used.



The wiring diagram.



How mine tuned out.




Mine has homemade batt contacts a hybrid diy 510 and is quite cramped in the electronics part, so that might have contributed to the shorts and is a problem you wont have.
At the mo I'm busy with back to the drawing board part 3.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (20/8/20)

Thank you for that @Hakhan I had them in mind along with motley mods too for the retro pwm I will start there and check I do think the wiring might need to be changed too and my one concern was the screen if I can find one that fits the place it will be great


----------



## Mzr (20/8/20)

Which mod is that @blujeenz? Looks compact, thank you for the info

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/20)

Mzr said:


> Which mod is that @blujeenz? Looks compact, thank you for the info


My own design dual batt DIY denim and epoxy resin.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Mzr (21/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> My own design dual batt DIY denim and epoxy resin.


Is that the bellus rta on top was considering getting that rta if it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/20)

Mzr said:


> Is that the bellus rta on top was considering getting that rta if it is


Yes it is, bought back in 2016, used during lockdown as it was easier on the juice than my Citadel RDA.
That said, the flavour isnt as good as my clone Dvarw DL RTA that I got from Satovape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

